# Does age play a big role in emigrating?



## LumaDaylight (Feb 3, 2009)

Im a total newb to this forum, this is a great site as it excites me even more about living abroad. Im only 19 and plan on moving out of the United States as soon as i finish my college degree. 

Im pretty fluent in spanish taking classes in school and I lived in argentina for 4 months. But i figure i will be able to move out around the age of 22. So is it easier for younger people to move to certain countries or does it not even matter?

Thanks in advance, 

Will


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Bienvenido Luma! 

I do so enjoy reading of young people wishing to travel/experience other cultures. I was a late starter to the world of travel; I didn't go abroad until I was 30 (I don't count France as abroad really considering it's close proximity to the UK) when I visited Portugal. Since then (8 years later) I've travelled to many countries and lived in two (Spain and the UAE)

Life as an expat can be very difficult, more so if you've not done your homework, but I can honestly say it's enriched my life in many ways and I'm glad I've had the opportunites to fulfill my dreams.

Good luck with your studies, let us know how your move to the US goes.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Good luck to you, I have been lucky enough to do a fair amount of travelling, and you can never start too early imho 

You're only here once ..... go for it


----------



## JAGUAR (Jan 5, 2009)

If there'd been a comma after pretty, you'd probably find making friends lot easier  Good luck!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

IT CAN MATTER - Some countries run a points system for immigration - often giving extra points to younger persons as they are more likely to contribute to the generation of wealth long term.

Wish you well.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OTOH, it pays to take a look at the unemployment statistics for any country you're thinking of going to. In many European countries these days, unemployment is particularly bad among young people, fresh out of school.

It's not age exactly, but often you can improve your chances by getting a few years of experience in your field before trying to move overseas.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## LumaDaylight (Feb 3, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> OTOH, it pays to take a look at the unemployment statistics for any country you're thinking of going to. In many European countries these days, unemployment is particularly bad among young people, fresh out of school.
> 
> It's not age exactly, but often you can improve your chances by getting a few years of experience in your field before trying to move overseas.
> Cheers,
> Bev



yea i hear that..what i might want to do is just get a job at first like in a restaurant or something making enough $$ to get by then a few years later have that degree to fall back on and get a lil more serious..thanks for the input everyone


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

LumaDaylight said:


> yea i hear that..what i might want to do is just get a job at first like in a restaurant or something making enough $$ to get by then a few years later have that degree to fall back on and get a lil more serious..thanks for the input everyone



Its the bar/restaurant jobs that are hard to come by. Its not what you know its who you know. But you have to give it a go and if you speak the language and are bilingual you'll certainly stand a better chance. Plus you havent got the added complications of partner, kids, baggage etc... that'll make life easier!

Jo


----------



## jaan (Feb 10, 2009)

I would say lot of factors that are usually attached to age matter. JoJo mentioned family and older people often move with partners and kids and i believe thats lot more serious thing. 

I lived in hamburg for two years and also traveled quite alot. I met many expats in different countries and usually people that travel because they want to and they need to, do very well, no matter the age. But many people relocate in hope for better life, better job, they miss their country and don't feel comfortable abroad. In this case it's always easier for younger.


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

LumaDaylight said:


> Im a total newb to this forum, this is a great site as it excites me even more about living abroad. Im only 19 and plan on moving out of the United States as soon as i finish my college degree.
> 
> Im pretty fluent in spanish taking classes in school and I lived in argentina for 4 months. But i figure i will be able to move out around the age of 22. So is it easier for younger people to move to certain countries or does it not even matter?
> 
> ...


I never went on a plane until I was 18, since then I've been lucky enough to travel all over the world (some times first class ..company paid) if you want to travel do it, it broadens the mind and the soul and gives you a lot more tolerance and understanding with other nationalities. Get some good qualifications and a big helping of “Common Sense” and you’ll be fine I’m sure. Good luck


----------



## lucylox (Feb 11, 2009)

I believe younger is so much easier. You dont have the financial commitments like mortgages and loans to worry about. You can just pack your bags and go without having to spend months tying things up. Plus its easier to meet other people when you're younger and make friends. I think the best thing to do is to plan to study abroad, that way you will meet many people in your position and you will also have the support network of the school. I studied in Granada - amazing and would do it all over again in a second!


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Agree with Chris(madrid). You should check the immigration system of the country you want to go to if you want to make a permanent move.

If you want a short stay then it´s different.... and yeah, GO! Meet people, go to as many places as possible, teach stuff, learn stuff, eat bad and good food, take loads of pics... and ENJOY! Time goes by too fast... I am 27 and I have been lucky enough to do some travelling... sometimes you will miss home and people, but I am sure you will meet great people and see lots of nice things, too, which will all be worth the trip!


Cheers


----------



## Caravan2ABetterPlace (Feb 1, 2009)

*Opposite problem*

I'm 56 and want to immigrate out of the USA. I think most countries will reject me as being too old UNLESS they want retirees. Wish I was your age. Good luck!


----------

